

Ask HN: What kind of small programs can I develop for small income? - shubhamjain

Well, I am college guy who would love a small extra pocket money. Being a programmer, mainly a web developer, what can I develop which might be helpful to others and could be sold at marketplaces such as CodeCanyon.
======
Felix21
Go look at the bestsellers on these websites, they'll give you an idea of the
problems people want solved, then write a better solution to each problem you
discover.

You can even give your best one free here on HN, to get attention for your
paid offers.

Also, what sells well on codecanyon, will sell outside codecanyon so you can
build your own online storefront and build an audience around it, or find
other marketplaces and try to bring the bestsellers from one marketplace to
another. I used to do this a lot for physical products and it worked for me
with varying degrees of success.

Good Luck

------
t0
One good way to come up with ideas for plugins is to look at other similar
marketplaces or platforms and port them. For example, Joomla may have a very
successful addon, but no Wordpress equivalent exists. You may find that
specific addon isn't even being sold on Codecanyon.. make your own and sell it
there.

Another: go to users of a specific platform, say Wordpress, and ask them
what's lacking or what could be improved.

Another: integrate. Find some new software and see if there is a Wordpress
plugin. Is there a Stripe plugin for Wordpress? Joomla? Drupal?

